# Suche Vorbereitungskurs Nähe RA, BAD



## apehanger (30. März 2010)

Hallo,

mein Sohn möchte demnächst auch seinen Angelschein machen. 

Ich hatte damals noch in NRW einen solchen Vorbereitungskurs auf die Fischerprüfung beim ortsansässigen Angelverein besucht. Das fände ich für den Sohnemann auch empfehlenswert.

Da ich zur Zeit aber in keinem Verein bin, und auch noch nicht allzu lange im Raum BAD wohne, wollte ich mal fragen, ob jemand weiß, ob und welcher Verein so einen Kurs im Raum RA oder BAD veranstaltet.

Vielen Dank schon mal

LG
ApeHanger


----------

